# All Pink Muddy Girl Stabilizers fom DCAP



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Check out the new all pink Muddy Girl from Dead Center Archery Products, Me and Lana thought this would make a great addition to the already popular Muddy Girl. Stabilizer showed in picture is an 8" model , They come in 6", 8" and 10" lengths. Please allow a few extra days for delivery as these are a custom build. Price includes 10% AT User discount and free shipping.
6 in. $45.00 wt. 3.6 oz.
8 in. $49.50 wt. 4.0 oz.
10 in. $54.00 wt. 4.4 oz.

Please pm me with any questions and please remember all AT users receive 10% off of all of our products, BUT ony free shipping when ordering a stabilizer.
Check out all off our products at deadcenterarchery.com

Todd


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

aw man, u guys would have to go and do that after I have mine wouldnt ya? lol very sharp. I like it.. I am in process of gettin another bow and MIGHT just have to get me one of those for it.. great job u 2..keep it up..


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

It looks great! Wish it was heavier though!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

tsaxybabe said:


> It looks great! Wish it was heavier though!


I am just the oposite. I prefer lighter stabs myself.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

tsaxybabe said:


> It looks great! Wish it was heavier though!


check out our weight sets , we have several different options to choose from.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump for DCAP


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Todd, I have to show these to my fiance.....maybe it will help her want a bow


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered and thanks for the order for the muddy girl with purple ends cant wait to see the pictures of it, forgot to take some before i shipped it.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump for DCAP


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

How about a muddy grandpa 30 inch one.:wink: About the color of my bow. [ Later


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

unk that would look pretty good, lol


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered, hope everyones enjoying the hunting season, I know me and Lana are.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bttt for DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

All orders are shipped and pm answered, we will not be shipping anything till the 14th of this month as I will be in Kansas hunting on a much needed vacation. Thanks for everything everyone and good luck hunting, I will have limited internet service but I will try and keep all pms answered.

Todd


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders, hope everyone is enjoying the hunting season, Lana got here first deer on saturday, fun had by all.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas to every from all of us at DCAP, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Happy New Year to everyone and thanks for everything in 2011, Hard to believe another year has passed and look forward to working with everyone in 2012, website it almost all updated with new product and all the show dates for 2012. Plenty of Staff Shooters positions avalible.


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

Can't wait to see the new products! Miss you guys! Dead Center is the BEST!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

great stabs from a stand-up guy!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want a muddy girl jewel in the worst way!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Had my vicxen riser done in Muddy Girl! Looks awesome! ...will post pics soon...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadcenterslady said:


> Had my vicxen riser done in Muddy Girl! Looks awesome! ...will post pics soon...


cant wait to see pic of that deadcenterslady.
I will be orderin me a new stab soon I hope. that will look awsome on my new New Breed bow... All black with some pink acc. on it. Once I get er broke in I will put new pink n black strings on it.. The men arnt gonna like gettin beat by not 1 but 2 ladies.. me and a friend are both shootin in Mens Novice class. We r shootin the same bow, only diff is hers has pink camo limbs...


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I am waiting on Todd to make my stabs before I:sad: post pics of my vicxen...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadcenterslady said:


> I am waiting on Todd to make my stabs before I:sad: post pics of my vicxen...


Well tell him to get the lead out lol... U gotta rep it right woman...


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

kimmiedawn said:


> Well tell him to get the lead out lol... U gotta rep it right woman...


 DCAP has excellent customer service... all customer orders come first.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump for ya......


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP the best way to stabilize your bow....great products!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Just as soon as I think my daughter is ready, one of these is going on her bow!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

TTT for DCAP


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt for one of the best an makes the wife happy stabs there is

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

